# Fisher Extreme V Steel 8.5ft Full Setup CT



## bran1har (Nov 23, 2014)

Also selling Fisher Extreme V 8.5ft. Have full setup for 08 Chevy, brackets, controller, wiring, everything. Has brand new cutting edge put on it end of last season was $500. Everything works, i think low beam bulb is out on one side may need a bulb. Also plastic cover on front of pump fell off. Asking $4450 for everything, Located in Easton, CT 06612. Call 203-727-0935. Thanks


----------

